

Linux admin needs ruby/shell-scripting help - alnayyir

Need to automate the pulling down of some processes and logs. The perl script has become horrid. I'm starting to rebuild it in ruby and it's going well, but I see that capistrano can supposedly do multiple ssh logins at once.<p>This would speed up the script quite a bit, because I'm dealing with about 300 servers.<p>Can I make capistrano do this? It's built for rails and I don't care about rails, so if someone could help me translate cap's functionality into what I'm doing, I'd be greatly appreciative.<p>Or a different way of doing it entirely.
======
gtani
search for cap shell,

[http://weblog.jamisbuck.org/2006/9/21/introducing-the-
capist...](http://weblog.jamisbuck.org/2006/9/21/introducing-the-capistrano-
shell)

<http://www.slideshare.net/btm/capistrano-presentation>

~~~
alnayyir
AHA! second link looks groomed for me.

Thankee!

------
alnayyir
Not a single response?

Edit: or an upvote?

~~~
tsetse-fly
Hacker _News_ is not a programming help forum. Mailing lists, ruby forums,
IRC, or Stack Overflow would be better places to ask for help.

~~~
alnayyir
Pfffft. You guys are smarter. :D

